# Lost: oar in Sunshine, Royal Gorge



## slowgan (Jun 12, 2007)

A friend lost a yellow Cataract counter balanced oar in Sunshine on Sunday, June 10. If it turns up, please drop me a note.

Colorado Whitewater Photography got a good sequence of the ensuing swim. You can see Tom pondering his empty oarlock in the second photo.


----------

